# How I spent my Easter holiday



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I spent my Easter hanging out in swamps & creeks, collecting fishes for an ichthyological survey of a sort with a couple of grad students from Ohio. They came down on Southeastern loop tour, sampling & documenting the fishes they found and collecting some choice specimens either for aquaria or for meristic & genetic study. We found over 30 species, most of them well-suited for aquaria, in only a few total locations. I was worried that we wouldn't find very many, but everything went very well. We found some stuff that we really shouldn't have, opening the door for further study, along with some specimens from genetically very isolated splinter populations and some super-rare stuff as well. We even found some Bluenoses only 40 miles from my house, which I would have guessed to be impossible.
Yesterday ( monday ) we went around some other places and had some more good luck, although not as much as on Sunday. once these guys finish their trip & get the pictures posted on the web, I'll provide a link to them here in this thread.

In the meantime, what did you do on YOUR Easter holiday?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Eat, visit with family, eat, watch tv, eat, and we had some stuff to eat.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, sounds awesome! No snakeheads though? lol.

I relaxed all weekend spent family time on sunday, then went back to relaxing


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

i spent the day with my family eating and relaxing outside because it was such a nice day. I also found out that I'm going to Disney World in july.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I spent the day getting terribly sun-burned. I swear I put on sun screen though, I even reapplied several times. *sigh* 
My boyfriend and I took the canoe out and fished a bit. We didn't catch anything though. Well, he caught a rather large bluegill, but as I was going to take it off the hook, I was sorta messing around, just looking at the fish thinking "gosh what a pretty fish, I bet he tastes great" and he gave one huge flop, right off the hook and back in the water. Boy, was my boyfriend mad. lol Also the container our nightcrawlers came in said "Our worms will catch fish or die trying!" Which still has me cracking up for some reason. :mrgreen:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I spent the day with family eating and egg hunting.. it was my little girls first year that she could actually hunt eggs and know what was going on.. It was alot of fun!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I spent the day traveling back from a concert and then cleaned my humble homestead!


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

I took Thursday off from school and ate and ate and slept. Friday...I celebrated my fathers birth day. Saturday, I worked on the kart. Sunday I raced the kart, Monday I relaxed, and recieved a free tank and 5 fish.


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Well... my easter weekend was kinda hectic... Saturday afternoon, i went over to my dads house to paint eggs with them. (my fav. holiday, and my fav. part of easter) We mainly just painted eggs that night, hung out, etc etc. Sunday morning me and my sister woke up at 8-8:30ish, finally started hunting eggs at about 9:30. (oh, btw my sister is 9, so we still do all that fun lil kid stuff with her, though we mainly just let her find all the eggs.... and pretend shes a much better "finder" than we are.. hehe..) So then at 10:30, we had to leave to go to church, then my littlest cousin got baptised, and we went home to find the remaining 3 eggs we absolutely could not find earlier lol... the rest of the day we pretty much hung out at my grandparents house outside in the sun, and did 2 more egg hunts. ( these are the ones for the little cousins, and these are the plastic eggs with the $$, which really get them excited lol. ) After we finally got done watching my 2 boy cousins wrestling matches from their match i guess you could call it a few days prior, we went home and got to bed. Well Monday was pretty much a relax day for us all, cleaned sisters room, etc etc. Then I went back home only to find out that my grandfather had passed away over the weekend. Nice thing to come home to..... ick. He has been fighting cancer though for a while now, and ever since the begining of March it just went on a downward fall.. so ya, anyways.... fun fun*


----------

